# 1919 Harley Davidson Bicycle Recently Acquired



## frankster41 (Mar 30, 2017)

I got home late last night with this 1919 Harley Davidson bicycle. I did not want to say anything until it was actually in my possession. There was alot of curiousity as to who the new owner was. In studying this bicycle, it is about as close to NOS as you can get. It does not show any evidence of ever being ridden. If it had it was very minimal. There is no wear on the pedals, no dirt on the inside of the fenders or front mud flap. It looks as it the seat has never been adjusted and is in amazing shape for being 98 years old. The original paint is very nice as well as all the striping. This bike is in its original state from when it was assembled almost 100 years ago. I will have to give it a detail job which would be alot easier if the bike were to be taken apart. I do not want to disturb the originality of this bike so I plan on doing the detail work with it fully assembled. As far a it can be tracked I am the 3rd known owner. I am proud to be the next caretaker of this fine example of a HD bicycle. Here are some pictures of it in my living room. After I get it detailed I will post more pictures. The wife says the living room is getting pretty full, soon we will have to put the recliners in the dining room and install a mirror at a 45 degree angle to watch tv around the corner. I am posting this for all to enjoy if anyone has questions or need specific info that I can provide for your restoration accuracy please let me know. I would be glad to help a brother (or sister) out. 
Best Regards
Frank


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats! Beautiful bicycle.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 30, 2017)

Simply, outstanding - good for you.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 30, 2017)

Consider it a fine rare coin, just sayin...

Awesome bike, congratulations!


----------



## mike j (Mar 30, 2017)

Big congratulations, what a beauty. Your second sentence is a mantra. Best of luck w/ it.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 30, 2017)

Congratulations Frank, glad you got it. What an incredible bike!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 30, 2017)

Congratulations!!! It went to a GREAT home! And thank you for sharing the pics...


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2017)

Do you think you could have got a better background for these photos......


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow, incredible!! If you have a chance I am curious what that nub on the front fender behind the fork crown looks like on the bottom side..... I have a set of fenders that appeared to have a extra hole and don't want to patch it in if it needs to be there.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 30, 2017)

Beautiful......maybe wipe of the dust and call it done, congrats !



Balloontyre said:


> Consider it a fine rare coin, just sayin...
> 
> Well stated !
> 
> Todd


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2017)

47jchiggins said:


> Beautiful......maybe wipe of the dust and call it done!



I wouldn't even do that. Nice build-up of dust & light patina on this beauty.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats Frank! When you look in Webster's at the definition of 'time capsule' there should be a picture of this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 30, 2017)

I somehow missed this bike when it was listed. Great bike at a price that was fair for buyer and seller. I would never pay that much for a Bluebird or autocycle but if I had the chance to buy that bike, I would JUMP on it! I've wanted a nice Harley bicycle for years. Congrats! You have a great bike right there!!!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 30, 2017)

Ultra yummy!


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 30, 2017)

What an awesome machine. I love when ANY davis is found in great condition. This Harley has the 5in head tude. Most camelbacks are 3.5. I can't say I have ever seen a 5 in headtube camelback davis of any moniker.  Anyone else???  This is the only one I have ever seen!!!! Which makes it even  more scarce in my book. Congratulations on an awesome score! Can't wait to see it in person. Thanks for sharing the pics of an awesome piece of history.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 30, 2017)

Glad for you Frank. It's in great hands no doubt.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2017)

Fan-Frickin-Tastic!
Nice collection of Harley-Davidson memorabilia you've got going there, Frank.
I think we all breathed a sigh of relief when we saw your post that you were only an hour north of where this bike was located at.
All the stars aligned on that deal.
Avid Harley enthusiast, awesome original condition bike and no packing and shipping necessary.
That's what I call a perfect transaction.
Congratulations!
That is literally, a "Special" bike.


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 30, 2017)

Just really the find of the year in my book well done !!!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 30, 2017)

Damn you Frank!    Superb bike, congrats!


----------



## stoney (Mar 30, 2017)

WOAH, congratulations Frank. You should be very proud and honored to be the caretaker of this wonderful piece of bicycle history. I do think there is a little envy in all of us here right now.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 30, 2017)

My hats off to you sir! Have a good rest of your evening staring at your HD cycle.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 30, 2017)

*

Sheeza beauty, Frank.

I do believe there is a Power in this Universe that
looks upon you with Favor.

The condition of your machine halts me in my tracks ...
and I'm left with a skid-mark where one should not be.
*
....... patric


----------



## Denver Razorback (Mar 30, 2017)

An awesome bike in the hands of a great caretaker.  Congrats!  I look forward to seeing it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tech549 (Mar 31, 2017)

awesome bike frank,good for you man!!


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 31, 2017)

Wasn't there some discussion regards Davis 3 cornered and 4 cornered drop stand? Here's obvious evidence of a 4 cornered stand on a Harley.


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> * I'm left with a skid-mark where one should not be.*
> 
> ....... patric




Brother Patric,      You are truly an artist. You can realy paint a picture with words.  

   Love,   Brother Catfish


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 31, 2017)

Holy smokes!!! I'm with Patric on this one, there's a greater power looking down on you for sure!! What a beautiful example that I'm sure anyone that even remotely likes bicycles would love to call their own! joe


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 1, 2017)

sm2501 said:


> Wasn't there some discussion regards Davis 3 cornered and 4 cornered drop stand? Here's obvious evidence of a 4 cornered stand on a Harley.



If I remember correctly....they are all pictured with a 4 sided stand. At least in the catalogs. Every year the catalog picture shows 4 sided stand.  Not to say they didn't have the 3 sided one.....but the Harley catalogs pictures always show 4 sided.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 1, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about it. I don't think the company did either.... :0


----------



## gator49 (Apr 2, 2017)

Congratulations Frank what an incredable bike. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## 3step (Apr 3, 2017)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing the photos! I just can't stop looking at the pinstriping! What is the make on the tires? Fisk?


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 3, 2017)

3step said:


> Congrats! Thanks for sharing the photos! I just can't stop looking at the pinstriping! What is the make on the tires? Fisk?



I do not see any markings on the tires.
In the sales brochure is says the tires were Kokomo New Gridiron tread but I cannot confirn what they actually are.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 6, 2017)

What a stunner!!  Congrats Frank.


----------

